# [SOLVED]Can't ping/ssh FreeBSD from Gentoo.

## alexcortes

Hello fellows!

I just installed FreeBSD (192.168.0.254) on a small server and I can't ping/ssh it from my Gentoo (192.168.0.10) box. Basically I can ping/ssh from anything to anything on the network, including from FreeBSD to Gentoo, but not from Gentoo to FreeBSD.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Any idea?

Thanks!

EDIT: I can ping/ssh when using wireless on Gentoo but not wired.

Router ProblemLast edited by alexcortes on Tue Jul 12, 2016 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

1) firewall

2) routing (on both boxes. And I mean both, IP pools and metrics)

Also, loops in your network can cause really funny behaviour. Sometimes it's way more complicated than a packet storm shutting down the whole segment.

----------

## alexcortes

Gentoo:

```
*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [666283:91738361]

:INPUT ACCEPT [2584:390451]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [1829537:201284060]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [1829797:201294460]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Jul 11 13:56:24 2016

# Generated by iptables-save v1.6.0 on Mon Jul 11 13:56:24 2016

*filter

:INPUT DROP [0:0]

:FORWARD DROP [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [2519258:210884412]

:TCP - [0:0]

:UDP - [0:0]

-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j DROP

-A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type 8 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p udp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j UDP

-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j TCP

-A INPUT -p udp -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

-A INPUT -p tcp -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset

-A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-proto-unreachable

-A OUTPUT -p icmp -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j DROP

-A TCP -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22000 -j ACCEPT

-A TCP -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6880 -j ACCEPT

-A TCP -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1714:1764 -j ACCEPT

-A TCP -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6600 -j ACCEPT

-A UDP -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p udp -m udp --dport 1714:1764 -j ACCEPT

COMMIT
```

```
eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::1260:4bff:fe46:a51f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 10:60:4b:46:a5:1f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 210251  bytes 83956703 (80.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 134  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 161685  bytes 13611674 (12.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

FreeBSD (does not have a firewall up yet):

```
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

        options=2008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>

        ether 00:e0:09:06:7d:44

        inet 192.168.0.254 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255 

        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)

        status: active
```

Router (DD-WRT)

```
Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr E8:94:F6:2E:52:20  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:21819 errors:0 dropped:147 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20447 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:4289787 (4.0 MiB)  TX bytes:12000573 (11.4 MiB)
```

EDIT:

Gentoo Wireless (works)

```
wlo1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.5  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::678b:3242:9ec7:d757  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 40:2c:f4:34:67:71  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 7794  bytes 3500904 (3.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 25533

        TX packets 8318  bytes 1112297 (1.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16
```

----------

## Syl20

netstat -rn (two distinct interfaces in the same network may cause routing problems) ?

Did you try tcpdump to monitor the network traffic between both boxes ?

----------

## alexcortes

Gentoo

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eno1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eno1
```

FreeBSD

```
Routing tables                                                                                                                                                                 

                                                                                                                                                                               

Internet:                                                                                                                                                                      

Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire                                                                                                                  

default            192.168.0.1        UGS         rl0                                                                                                                          

127.0.0.1          link#3             UH          lo0                                                                                                                          

192.168.0.0/24     link#2             U           rl0                                                                                                                          

192.168.0.254      link#2             UHS         lo0                                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                               

Internet6:                                                                                                                                                                     

Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire                                                                                        

::/96                             ::1                           UGRS        lo0                                                                                                

::1                               link#3                        UH          lo0

::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                 ::1                           UGRS        lo0

fe80::/10                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0

fe80::%lo0/64                     link#3                        U           lo0

fe80::1%lo0                       link#3                        UHS         lo0

ff01::%lo0/32                     ::1                           U           lo0

ff02::/16                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0

ff02::%lo0/32                     ::1                           U           lo0
```

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

xxx.xx.xx.x     0.0.0.0         255.255.224.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 br0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 br0
```

I will try tcpdump later.

I think I have a wireless card sitting here and I will try with it to see if this issue is hardware related.

----------

## alexcortes

I do not have how to properly tcpdump the FreeBSD box right now because there are no display attached on it.

From Gentoo using wireless:

```
13:59:04.654560 IP 192.168.0.5 > 192.168.0.254: ICMP echo request, id 4122, seq 39, length 64
```

From Gentoo using wired:

```
14:04:23.419000 ARP, Request who-has 192.168.0.254 tell 192.168.0.10, length 28
```

I can't tcpdump from router.

Thanks.

----------

## alexcortes

I change the router for another one a and that did the trick.   :Cool: 

Thank you!

----------

